# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Chat's Suddenly Not Working

## AstralMango

Just got disconnected and can't get back on. Not sure if you guys are having the same problem.

----------


## spellbee2

Same problem here, not sure what's up. Might be a temporary outage.

19:57 - Look's like we're back up.

----------


## AstralMango

Alright, sweet.

-- Ugh, actually, it's still not working. Dunno what the heck is up with it.

----------


## NickSeagull

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW CHAT!

wait, wat?...

xD

----------


## spellbee2

Yeah, don't really know. It's back up for now, but I don't know how long that will last. In the mean time...

_*Moved to Chat Forum*_

----------


## Ginsan

[04:41] == AstralMango [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:41] == patches [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:41] == Mismagius [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:41] == StatsBot [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:41] == enso [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:41] == orationem [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:42] * ginsan stays alive
[04:42] <ginsan> HAH
[04:42] <ginsan> the webchatters will reign supreme
[04:42] == OpheliaBlue [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]
[04:42] == Coasty [[email protected]] has quit [Ping timeout: 90 seconds]

and then i couldnt type anymore

this is 2 hours later than mango's post btw

----------


## anderj101

Alright, who plugged the chat server into the end of the flashing Christmas light string?

----------


## anderj101

Again?!?

----------

